# Is this a form of squirting, or something else?



## Plan 9 from OS (Jul 13, 2012)

Wife and I were having some nasty basement sex - doggy style on the carpet - and we had a scare where we thought a kid was coming downstairs. We rushed off by the furnace and neither of us put our bottoms back on. Wife told me that her capri pants were soaked. I asked her if she pee'd some during sex and she said no that it was from me. Well, I most definitely did not orgasm so I know it wasn't me. But I will say that during our most recent sexual encounters that it seems like she gets soaked - sometimes I swear I feel some "leakage" from her. Have any of you experienced this situation a flood of extra lubrication comes from the vagina unexpectedly in the middle of sex? It's most noticeable when we're facing away from each other and I'm penetrating deeper. Also, it doesn't seem like she's having an orgasm when I notice it but she is enjoying herself. Not sure if it's possible that this is a version of squirting because she's not having an orgasm.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Female "ejaculation" or "squirting" is when a female’s urethra expels fluid during sex. It can happen when a female becomes sexually aroused, but there is not necessarily an association with having an orgasm.


----------



## Beach123 (Dec 6, 2017)

Could be... but she would normally understand the intense feelings that come along with squirting.


----------



## Married_in_michigan (Apr 9, 2014)

happens to my wife, on a few occasions, and never linked to orgasm. It is normally if she is doing some intense stimulation directly to her clitoris or from G-spot stimulation. Only happened a few times, and she noticed right away, but for sure it was well before she has an orgasm.


----------



## JennyPenny (Apr 7, 2020)

Squirting is a myth. It’s just pee


----------



## Girl_power (Aug 11, 2018)

JennyPenny said:


> Squirting is a myth. It’s just pee


It’s not a myth lol. Some Women can squirt. It’s just the contents of what comes out is mostly urine, and other things. This does not make it a myth.


----------



## Numb26 (Sep 11, 2019)

JennyPenny said:


> Squirting is a myth. It’s just pee


Definitely, not a myth


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

I only remember one partner who squirted. She actually gushed large volumes while experiencing an orgasm that made her convulse like she was having an exorcism performed. She never gushed until her O hit and then we were both flooded LoL!

There have been times when Mrs. C gets very wet but it seems more associated with arousal levels and getting worked up.

Fun situation Plan 9! 😁


----------



## JustTheWife (Nov 1, 2017)

Sometimes I "gush" wetness if I have a particularly intense orgasm AND I get "hit" in just the right place. It's like if I'm having an orgasm and then it goes to a different level triggered by something "hit" when I'm coming. Hard to explain and I hope that makes sense. It hasn't happened in a few years. I used to hate it because it was VERY embarrassing for me (but did feel amazing). For a time I used to try to stop myself from coming with guys because i was afraid of making a mess on the guy or make everything wet where we were doing it.


----------



## Married_in_michigan (Apr 9, 2014)

JustTheWife said:


> Sometimes I "gush" wetness if I have a particularly intense orgasm AND I get "hit" in just the right place. It's like if I'm having an orgasm and then it goes to a different level triggered by something "hit" when I'm coming. Hard to explain and I hope that makes sense. It hasn't happened in a few years. I used to hate it because it was VERY embarrassing for me (but did feel amazing). For a time I used to try to stop myself from coming with guys because i was afraid of making a mess on the guy or make everything wet where we were doing it.


My wife also felt embarrassed by "gushing". It only happened a couple times ever, and seemed related to when she was taking testosterone injections (she had very intense sensitivity during that time). I did see it twice, and she told me it happened a couple times on her own, but also mentioned that sometimes she held back, out of feeling embarrassed. She seemed to feel it about to happen, and would stop what ever we were doing.


----------



## JustTheWife (Nov 1, 2017)

Married_in_michigan said:


> My wife also felt embarrassed by "gushing". It only happened a couple times ever, and seemed related to when she was taking testosterone injections (she had very intense sensitivity during that time). I did see it twice, and she told me it happened a couple times on her own, but also mentioned that sometimes she held back, out of feeling embarrassed. She seemed to feel it about to happen, and would stop what ever we were doing.


It was not very common for me too and it hasn't happened to me in a long time. Just really scared me and freaked me out a bit when it happened during sex because it never happened "on my own". The guy didn't react well to it either which made me feel worse about it. Anyway, like i said, for a while I was so afraid to even have an orgasm with a guy. I guess it's not so rare but i had no idea what was happening to me and it made me feel like a freak.


----------



## Married_in_michigan (Apr 9, 2014)

JustTheWife said:


> It was not very common for me too and it hasn't happened to me in a long time. Just really scared me and freaked me out a bit when it happened during sex because it never happened "on my own". The guy didn't react well to it either which made me feel worse about it. Anyway, like i said, for a while I was so afraid to even have an orgasm with a guy. I guess it's not so rare but i had no idea what was happening to me and it made me feel like a freak.


The sad thing, is I think it is really sexy. At least for my wife, it always happened not only because of certain type of stimulation, but times when she was super turned on....and that is a huge turn on for me. I have mentioned how hot it was (both to see and hear about her alone time when it happened), but i dont want it to come off as pressure, so I dont really say much more about it.


----------



## JennyPenny (Apr 7, 2020)

Girl_power said:


> It’s not a myth lol. Some Women can squirt. It’s just the contents of what comes out is mostly urine, and other things. This does not make it a myth.


Drs say it’s a myth.


----------



## Married_in_michigan (Apr 9, 2014)

I have seen doctors on both sides. I agree, it may be a lot about bladder contents, but I can tell you. I have seen it first hand, and I very confident it was not "faked", or simply her just peeing. 

For 12ish months, my wife was taking testosterone injects, from her doctor, It made her clitoris unusually sensitive and she was SUPER horny (like teenage boy horny). Not a topic for this thread,,,,but I was in heaven for those 12 months). Anyway, I purchased her the Womanizer Sex Toy during this time, and when she first tried it (and a couple times later), with G-spot stimulation at the same time, the pre-orgasm build up was so intense, vaginal fluid would just start coming out of her in gushes. It was not the porn movie pee stream, but it was a lot of fluid, it came at a peak time, and it was not like anything in the previous 20 years. She described it as the sensation on her clitoris was SO intense, that the build up was almost more than she could take (she loved it, but said is was borderline too intense), and then "squirt", and all before orgasm. It was far enough before, that is was not related.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

JennyPenny said:


> Drs say it’s a myth.


Doctors who really suck in the sack. 😉 😁


----------



## JustTheWife (Nov 1, 2017)

Married_in_michigan said:


> I have seen doctors on both sides. I agree, it may be a lot about bladder contents, but I can tell you. I have seen it first hand, and I very confident it was not "faked", or simply her just peeing.
> 
> For 12ish months, my wife was taking testosterone injects, from her doctor, It made her clitoris unusually sensitive and she was SUPER horny (like teenage boy horny). Not a topic for this thread,,,,but I was in heaven for those 12 months). Anyway, I purchased her the Womanizer Sex Toy during this time, and when she first tried it (and a couple times later), with G-spot stimulation at the same time, the pre-orgasm build up was so intense, vaginal fluid would just start coming out of her in gushes. It was not the porn movie pee stream, but it was a lot of fluid, it came at a peak time, and it was not like anything in the previous 20 years. She described it as the sensation on her clitoris was SO intense, that the build up was almost more than she could take (she loved it, but said is was borderline too intense), and then "squirt", and all before orgasm. It was far enough before, that is was not related.


I can relate to the very high intensity part - almost like it's too much. But mine was associated with an orgasm - like a second wave triggered in the middle of the first wave. Along with the intensity of stimulation, when it happened, there was a lot of pressure - large penises and hard thrusting involved. So I have no idea, maybe it was the combination of pressure and intense orgasm that made me release pee. It was hard to tell but I don't know if anything "squirted". More like a "release". I called it "gush" but it wasn't like gallons or anything. But certainly enough to get everything around pretty soaked with whatever it was. Strange and all i know is that in the times that it happened I was absolutely mortified!


----------



## Numb26 (Sep 11, 2019)

ConanHub said:


> Doctors who really suck in the sack. 😉 😁


Doctors tend to say a lot of things, most of which should be taken with grain of salt


----------

